# Activating/Subscribing to SiriusXM



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Anyone know where I can find my ESN/Radio ID? The brochure and SiriusXM website states that it can be found in the options screen, but I only get the Phone #, no ESN. Just wanted to be prepared when I call them to subscribe (start my one year trial).

My NBT is US-spec, changed 693 to 655 with FSC imported and activated (Thanks, Shawn). When I go to Sattelite, I can only see "Change View" and "Category" and none contain any sub items.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

TokenMaster said:


> Anyone know where I can find my ESN/Radio ID? The brochure and SiriusXM website states that it can be found in the options screen, but I only get the Phone #, no ESN. Just wanted to be prepared when I call them to subscribe (start my one year trial).
> 
> My NBT is US-spec, changed 693 to 655 with FSC imported and activated (Thanks, Shawn). When I go to Sattelite, I can only see "Change View" and "Category" and none contain any sub items.


WHen your in the satellite menu, hit the options button and then scroll down to manage subscriptions...Click on that and the ESN will appear with a toll free number to call to activate it!  If you dont have an ESN number then something is not right.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

That is what I'm saying. I don't see ESN, just the phone #.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

TM, was your NBT a virgin one? or is it a Euro NBT? if its not euro. You might need ISTA/D to activate the SAT radio module. Coding 655 wont activate the SAT radio. Once you activate SAT radio module using ISDA/D, just reboot NBT. Should see the ESN after. Also make sure FSC for SAT radio is active.



TokenMaster said:


> That is what I'm saying. I don't see ESN, just the phone #.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

It was a virgin US-spec NBT. Do you mind giving me a bit more detailed instructions? My ISTA/D knowledge is zilch. SAT FSC is accepted and activated.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

No issue, let me see if I have any screen grabs. If not I should be able to get it for you tomorrow morning/or in a few hours.

Do you have ISTA/D installed and does it connect to the car?



TokenMaster said:


> It was a virgin US-spec NBT. Do you mind giving me a bit more detailed instructions? My ISTA/D knowledge is zilch. SAT FSC is accepted and activated.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Does it have to be ISTA/D, or Rheingold will do? I was told Rheingold is ISTA/D + ISTA/P -whatever that means . I haven't tried using Rheingold to connect to car though, I only use it for checking wiring diagrams. If ISTA/D is needed, I can learn if I have to.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Rheingold will do. I'm not sure if its ISTA/D+P. Still learning about it. I use it for wiring diagrams too...

Under VCI Tab select the correct interface: HO-ICOM/ENET local network

Once you do so, Identification - Vehicle selection - Read Out Vehicle Data - Start Vehicle Identification

This point it will read out all your ECU's

Select HU-H (icon) - Call up ECU Functions

It will open a new windows/screen

Component Triggering - Tuner - Activate SDARS - Activate SDARS - Trigger Component

Thats all. Now you SAT radio tuner should be activated.



TokenMaster said:


> Does it have to be ISTA/D, or Rheingold will do? I was told Rheingold is ISTA/D + ISTA/P -whatever that means . I haven't tried using Rheingold to connect to car though, I only use it for checking wiring diagrams. If ISTA/D is needed, I can learn if I have to.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I'll be damned, that worked great! Friggin' awesome man, way cool! 

I'd send you a beer, but you Canucks, have better beers  You got PM.

Now, do you know how to reset/adjust AHL? I've always been leary with my headlight and wasn't entirely sure it's the proper adjustment. Tried the functions I found in FEM but wasn't sure if it resets it base on steering wheel position. Lemme know.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Got my Sat radio activated and trial started. It wasn't as smooth as I thought I'd be. Called them, gave them ESN. The ESN wasn't eligible for trial and asked for my VIN, which of course, does not match with the ESN. Told 'em I upgraded my radio and the car is eligible since I never took advantage of my trial using my original HU, and that the HU I'm using now was never activated. The CSR had to escalate, few minutes later, he gave me the green. That guy's getting good feedback review from me :thumbup:


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Good Stuff... I still haven't activated my Sat Radio. I keep postponing it.... I know all it takes is a phone call. I even swapped my NBT to for a NA-NBT for sat radio.

Did they give you 1 year free?

I played with AHL, didnt do the calibration, i know you can call up the ECU and preform it. I don't have AHL. Once I retrofit Xenon's this fall, then might play with it.



TokenMaster said:


> I'll be damned, that worked great! Friggin' awesome man, way cool!
> 
> I'd send you a beer, but you Canucks, have better beers  You got PM.
> 
> Now, do you know how to reset/adjust AHL? I've always been leary with my headlight and wasn't entirely sure it's the proper adjustment. Tried the functions I found in FEM but wasn't sure if it resets it base on steering wheel position. Lemme know.


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

TokenMaster said:


> Got my Sat radio activated and trial started. It wasn't as smooth as I thought I'd be. Called them, gave them ESN. The ESN wasn't eligible for trial and asked for my VIN, which of course, does not match with the ESN. Told 'em I upgraded my radio and the car is eligible since I never took advantage of my trial using my original HU, and that the HU I'm using now was never activated. The CSR had to escalate, few minutes later, he gave me the green. That guy's getting good feedback review from me :thumbup:


I was put on hold for 30 minutes but in the end, they went through with it but when I checked my account, it was only 3 months and not 1 year.

Where did you get your US Spec'd NBT? Just wondering, do the station logos show up as album art on yours?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

So, my transaction went a lot smoother than. They put me on hold but only during account creation and activation, 10-15 minutes tops. All done under 22 minutes. I only got 1 year select though, not premium as was stated on my brochure

No album art. I'm on 51.3 though. Maybe newer firmware is needed


----------



## Aritaurus (Sep 9, 2013)

TokenMaster said:


> So, my transaction went a lot smoother than. They put me on hold but only during account creation and activation, 10-15 minutes tops. All done under 22 minutes. I only got 1 year select though, not premium as was stated on my brochure
> 
> No album art. I'm on 51.3 though. Maybe newer firmware is needed


Mine is premium and I have access to the web radio too. Technically, you could just lookup your ESN via your factory VIN on the Sirius XM website and use that to claim the 1 year trial. Once you're on that, just swap ESN on your account over the one on your new head unit lol

3 months is good with me though , I don't mind paying afterwards since I do use it a lot.

I've checked cars on 50.4, 51.1 and they all have it so it's definitely not the firmware. I've coded a 2013 F10 and FDL coded SDARS album art and it wouldn't show up there either.

It probably needs to be flashed a certain way or it's something to do with Gracenote.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

51.1 has it? What's yours?

I'm planning to upgrade to 52.5. As good as 51.3 sounds, I'm missing the option icon, lol. 

I'm ok with the select for now. Sports and comedy channel is all I ever listen to on it. I still spend more time on HD FM.


----------

